# To all Parents and Carers



## bev (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Following on from Monica's lovely post about some people feeling sad and unhappy, I thought I would post one to all the parents and care givers.

Well done to you all for always* being there*, no matter what - even when you are tired and feel like it is all too much - you all just carry on and cope - because you have to, and because you look at your lovely children and you *know* that you are giving them the best start in life by doing your best for them now - while they are young enough to benefit (even if they dont fully take it all in).

I fully understand how frustrating it can be just when you think you have it all under control - the big D decides to play silly people and throws more work at us - because we dont have enough to think or worry about do we. 

So next time you are doing a night-time check because your worried - dont feel sad or alone - there are lots of us out there doing exactly the same thing - to keep our babies safe and to give us peace of mind. Adrienne and I call it the 'bat club' because we are nocturnal. So from us bats - have a Happy and healthy Christmas and give your little ones an extra special hug.Bev


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 22, 2010)

Well said Bev  A very well Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

Well said bev, I think you are all awesome! Hope you all have a lovely Christmas and a very happy New Year!


----------



## allisonb (Dec 22, 2010)

Blimey Bev, that brought tears to my eyes.  I think all of you parents coping with your childrens' diabetes and everything that goes with it are fab, well done.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 22, 2010)

(getting hanky - sniff sniff) Many thanks Bev, that is so lovely to remind me that I'm not alone  Merry Christmas to you all x


----------



## Monica (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Bev, those are my sentiments exactly.


----------



## ruthelliot (Dec 22, 2010)

Lovely sentiment Bev. Ben has croup just now so no doubt I'll be doing a few checks tonight but that thought will make me smile. x


----------



## gewatts (Dec 23, 2010)

Well said Bev. I do always wonder how many other people are testing at the same time as me in the middle of the night!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Well said Bev. I do always wonder how many other people are testing at the same time as me in the middle of the night!



You're all members of the Three am club! 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/07/three-am-club.html


----------

